
The potentially seedy side of the hotel bed jumping community - jgamman
https://thespinoff.co.nz/society/26-05-2019/the-mysterious-instagram-account-obsessed-with-hotel-bed-jumping/
======
alasdair_
This reminds me a lot of the documentary "Tickled" which was pretty similar -
the person behind the site was mysterious and hard to pin down but basically
they wated some footage of people being tickled, they they turned it into
pseudo porn and then used it to control the people in the video by threatening
to release it to their employer etc.

[http://tickledmovie.com/](http://tickledmovie.com/) was the movie. The whole
thing was super weird and this has exactly the same vibe.

~~~
telesilla
The bed jumping article is written by the Tickled director, David Farrier.
It's as if he's destined to expose underground fetish markets.

~~~
klyrs
I got curious and googled "bed jumping porn" \-- the phrase _is_ a SEO hit,
but I didn't find anything that matches the description in the article. So
maybe David Farrier's destiny is to accidentally kindle interest in a new
genre. Heisenberg's principal at its finest

------
MagicPropmaker
My guess (interpolating from the acts of a person I knew who did a similar
thing), is this whole thing, and all the marketing people he spoke to is
simply one guy with a fetish who's willing to spend a few thousand dollars to
get some C-list "influencers" to jump on beds and make videos.

------
duxup
It certainly says something about influencer culture that they just go along
with this.

------
Creationer
At what point do these 'influencers' become entirely computer generated,
applicable to any business or situation in the world? Nvidia already has the
tech.

~~~
nutjob2
To me their real life picks are from the uncanny valley.

~~~
nutjob2
*pics

